# Help with new Oneida talon



## JP Mach (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, Oneida's tend to like the heavier arrows so you should be good there. Too light an arrow and they can make a little bit of noise, nothing some vibe mods and such can't take care of.

About the biggest thing with Oneida bows is just have fun!

Once properly tuned and timed, they are a blast to shoot and are every bit as accurate as any other bow out there.

JP


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

I would agree with what JP has told you on the bow already. My suggestion would be a 2117 XX78 or XX75, that will give you a total weight of around 500 grains. The Oneida line is a fun bow to shoot, very smooth draw and packs a good punch! I have been shooting them for 20 years and enjoy them for both hunting and target shooting in the back yard. Anymore questions just ask or send a pm, enjoy the new bow!

Chris


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

JP Mach said:


> Well, Oneida's tend to like the heavier arrows so you should be good there. Too light an arrow and they can make a little bit of noise, nothing some vibe mods and such can't take care of.
> 
> About the biggest thing with Oneida bows is just have fun!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the response. This bow design is very new to me so i am sure i will be thankful for all the help i can get.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

oakwood304 said:


> I would agree with what JP has told you on the bow already. My suggestion would be a 2117 XX78 or XX75, that will give you a total weight of around 500 grains. The Oneida line is a fun bow to shoot, very smooth draw and packs a good punch! I have been shooting them for 20 years and enjoy them for both hunting and target shooting in the back yard. Anymore questions just ask or send a pm, enjoy the new bow!
> 
> Chris


 Thanks for the info. I have a bunch of 2018 shafts, that i was going to try. I also have alot of 2016. I will tinker around with alot of shafts. I got this bow with a timber doodle rest so i could shoot it canted. Have you ever used one? How difficult are these bow's to tune? I shoot three fingers under and will need to tiller for that. Dave a Oneida said it is a piece of cake??? Also i heard these bow's are pretty noisy (after i bought it) can you give me some tip's on noise reduction? Alot to ask. Thanks


----------



## oakwood304 (May 19, 2006)

Sent you a pm!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i also tried a protec and didn't like it at all .


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

You might want to think about building up the shelf and shooting off it.


----------



## Bobber 1 (Mar 11, 2008)

just went back to fingers but i don't cant my bow. you need to find a good finger rest. you need a heavy arrow to keep it quiet. the 2018 might work give them a try. i like a rest with a cussion plunger. oneida are great finger bows. i love mine. :thumbs_up


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Try the 2018's bare shaft tune and see where the poundage ends up. Remember to check the tiller. Start with the nocking point1/8 th of an inch high.


----------



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

Noisey, nope and they can be made whisper quiet. I shoot a whisker bisquit on the Talon and no canting required. Shooting the Bodoodle on my other and no canting required. Just a fun little bow to snap shoot with, really a pleasure to shoot. 

You are going to love it and when it comes to silencing I believe Oakwood gave you info. He knows if anyone knows!


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*Oneida Bows*








*
Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
Hello Triple H we have an online forum for CPOneida Eagle Bow Shooters. With many knowlegable members always willing to help also. For more information check it out. We are a full service shop also specializing in Oneida Bows.
Pm sent.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

*Canting problems*

Help: I bought my talon for the sole purpose of shooting it instinctive just like my recurve's. It has a timber doodle rest and i am shooting 55/75 gold tip arrows. If i hold the bow perfectly straight up it shoots fine, but if i cant the bow the arrow go left about 10" (I am left handed). Called Oneida to try to get some answers, but wasnt satisfied. Any suggestion's. I have been shooting bow's for over 30 years so i know a little bit about tuneing arrow's and I am of the opinion that the arrow's are fine but the rest is not. If that isn't it this bow might be back at Oneida.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm thinking your problem is the combination of the cant and the timberdoodle. Have you tried playing with the rest tension? It might be that the arc of the timberdoodle is not matching with the flex of the arrows when shot canted. I would consider trying a simpler rest like the centerest flipper, that would take a several variables out of the equation.


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*








*
Authorized CPOneida Eagle Bows Dealer*
For info www.oneidabows.net or email 
[email protected]
Triple H nice to hear your all set. 
Here at www.oneidabows.net we are always available to help others 24/7 at our forum http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/ for those with questions.
At our charts/manuals section there 24/7.
Information and Help by Archers Helping Archers.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

I would agree with Supermag. I have a timberdoodle on one of my bows and adjusting the spring tension makes a measurable difference.


----------

